
Facebook,Twitter,YouTube and Microsoft agree to remove hate speech across the EU - protomyth
http://techcrunch.com/2016/05/31/facebook-twitter-youtube-and-microsoft-agree-to-remove-hate-speech-across-the-eu/
======
dmitrygr
This is as sad as it was predictable. Disallowing people to speak about
certain things makes it very easy to target your political enemies. Well
played, EU. Well played.

What a coincidence that some opposition parties' platforms can be classed
"hate speech" under the vague guidelines. These views can now be safely
removed and the parties silenced.

------
herbst
Glad hate speech does not get used as soon someone talks a bit to much out of
the norm. Oh wait.

